# What is a good Financial Advisory Group?



## siredward (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys I am an expat here in Singapore and I'm looking for a good Financial Advisory Group. Any suggestions??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

how about Barcap ?? 

What is your exact requirement .. maybe I can point you in the right direction ..


----------

